# bile acid sequestrants



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I just had a blood test that showed my bad (LDL) cholesterol was high. According to this page, bile acid sequestrants are one of the things used to lower LDL. Bile acid sequestrants are also used in the treatment of chronic diarrhea due to bile acid malabsorption.

So if you get a blood test and it shows your LDL is high, it might suggest your diarrhea is caused by bile acid, and can/should be solved by sequestrants.

This is probably especially the case for people who have dark and/or green diarrhea.

I have a feeling that taking a sequestrant will allow me to stop taking immodium. I will report back with my results.

Here's some additional information I came accross in my research:

Bile acid sequestrants:
Work best when taken 15mins before meal. Inhibit fat soluble vitamins from being absorbed. Take the supplements at least 4hours prior to the medication: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?s=b3e2e9973742d5cc63aa44b8bac422bf&p=390460#post390460

*EDIT*:

I had multiple GI doctors deny me this and tell me it wouldn't work. 3 years later I've finally found a doctor that agreed to give it (Cholestyramine) to me and of course it worked and I can now eat fat & protein again (not since 2011 due to xifaxan). Medical system is a joke.

EDIT: It's not complete, I still have to limit the amount of protein/fat.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Probably I've already asked this before. Have you tried psyllium? Some people think it helps to soak bile acids.


----------



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

I take Colestipol (brand name Colestid), it is a bile acid sequestration with almost no side effects.

It has worked wonders for me.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

jaumeb said:


> Probably I've already asked this before. Have you tried psyllium? Some people think it helps to soak bile acids.


I don't think so. Have you tried it? Do you know if people generally recommend taking it in a bulk powder form?

According to the link in OP it also has negative affects on fat soluble vitamin absorption. So I might just go for the Colestipol.



salty0202 said:


> I take Colestipol (brand name Colestid), it is a bile acid sequestration with almost no side effects.
> 
> It has worked wonders for me.


What about the absoroption issue for fat soluble vitamins? Do you take any extra vitamins to make up for it, and do you do the 4hr timing thing?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I took it for three days. It normalized my BM the third day. But I still have a lots of doubts about it so I didn't continue.

I bought it at the food health store. Just the psyllium husk without any additives.

I read mixed opiniond about it.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

jaumeb said:


> I took it for three days. It normalized my BM the third day. But I still have a lots of doubts about it so I didn't continue.
> 
> I bought it at the food health store. Just the psyllium husk without any additives.
> 
> I read mixed opiniond about it.


What doubts?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know if it addresses the root of the problem or just masks the symptoms.

My main problem is chronic pain. If psyllium gives me good BM when I eat something that does not agree with me, it just makes it more difficult to find which foods are good for me. It is a bit convoluted.

The loose BMs returned after stopping the psyllium.


----------



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

IBS-doctor said:


> Oh no.
> 
> There is no direct link between diarrhea and cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I had normal cholesterol before IBS.

Re absorption for fat-soluble vitamins after Colestipol: I take it before lunch and before dinner. I eat a multi-vitamin cereal for breakfast most mornings (Smart Start), so it's been 12 hours since the last dose when I eat that. No problems.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

My bile acid synthesis is decreased which pretty much is the opposite to bile acid malabsorption and my (LDL) cholesterol is through the roof. So it's not only BAM that can cause an increase in (LDL) cholesterol. Ask your doctor to test your bile production and you'll know for sure if there's something wrong (link goes to the wiki page of the analysis they use).


----------



## Brittany04132013 (Jun 5, 2015)

It sounds like cholestryamine would work really well for you. I have been using it for 6 months now and it has helped me greatly. I take a multivitamin 4 hours after taking it to make up for the malabsorption issue. I also take metamucil twice daily.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I had multiple GI doctors deny me this and tell me it wouldn't work. 3 years later I've finally found a doctor that agreed to give it (Cholestyramine) to me and of course it worked and I can now eat fat & protein again (not since 2011). Medical system is a joke.


----------



## boris_badenoff (May 12, 2016)

Anyone get their Cholestyramine via a compounding pharmacy so you don't have to deal with all the filler garbage? Anyone know if Cholestyramine is covered by medicare?


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

MaximilianKohler said:


> I had multiple GI doctors deny me this and tell me it wouldn't work. 3 years later I've finally found a doctor that agreed to give it (Cholestyramine) to me and of course it worked and I can now eat fat & protein again (not since 2011). Medical system is a joke.


The amount of times I've had to say to a doctor "I'd like to try it regardless" or "I'd still like the referral thanks".


----------



## Rovngypsy (Mar 13, 2018)

I have been diagnosed with Bile Acid Malabsorbtion, after 2 years of daily watery diarreah. Been on Cholesytramine for 5 days. Huge difference, however this is my 3rd day of not having a BM at all. I started with 1 scoop first day, as directed, but had such bad gas and indigestion, went to half scoop each day since. May have to decrease more until I find the right amount that works.


----------

